# Embassy delays?



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all!

Hope all is well

My husband and I have recently accepted jobs in Dubai (very exciting!!). We are in the process of attesting / legalising our documents. At the final step however, we were told by the UAE embassy that they no longer offer same day services (despite what it says on their website) and that due to a backlog - we may have to wait 2 weeks for our documents to be ready to collect. 

I appreciate its now a case of 'sit back and wait' but I was just wondering if anyone else has recently experienced the same and have any insight on how efficient the process is at the moment? When did you receive your documents back after subimitting them? 

Apologies if this question has already been asked. I have run a few searches on the forum to check on whether anyone has flagged or asked the same query but have had little luck.

Hope to hear from you soon!

smcg


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Usually 4-5 days but it is Ramadan now so the Embassy will be working shorter days for the next 4 weeks. That mat be why they are telling you it may take longer. Have you sent you documents to FCO at Milton Keynes yet? If not then enclose a stamped addressed envelope and the UAE Embassy fee and the FCO will forward it onto the UAE Embassy for you.Saves a couple of days. The UAE Embassy will also post the docs back to you, there is no need to collect them yourself.


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi wandabug - many thanks for your reply!

The embassy said they have no one on site to legalise the documents on a regular basis anymore. Someone is apparantly is now called in once/twice a week to go through that paperwork... hence the backlog and no same day service. 

FCO have attested the documents from their end so this is the last step from us before we courier to our employers in Dubai. We opted to submit the documents to the Embassy ourselves to make use of the same day service thats still outlined on the embassy website. So it was a bit of a shocker to be told to wait a couple of weeks or so when we were lined up to hand in extra money for it to be done a lot sooner! oh well :-(

smcg


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

smcg said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hope all is well
> 
> ...


Oh Good Luck- It is the Same mess going on here in the US- I have been waiting on my degrees attestation since June 1st!!! they promised me a 28 day turn around but now they are say 7-12 weeks for attestation! 

It has been a huge pain for me as I'm supposed to travel to Dubai August 22


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

CVDS said:


> Oh Good Luck- It is the Same mess going on here in the US- I have been waiting on my degrees attestation since June 1st!!! they promised me a 28 day turn around but now they are say 7-12 weeks for attestation!
> 
> It has been a huge pain for me as I'm supposed to travel to Dubai August 22


Not sure if this helps you, but I was going to run into the same issue with my degrees so I asked my employer if a US degree verification report would suffice. (I needed one for when I worked for the state of Texas and it was a government approved service) To my luck they said that would be fine. 

When I had the verification done by this company the turn around was only 3 days and I think it was only $70 and now here I am in Dubai 

Never hurts to ask!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

INFAMOUS said:


> Not sure if this helps you, but I was going to run into the same issue with my degrees so I asked my employer if a US degree verification report would suffice. (I needed one for when I worked for the state of Texas and it was a government approved service) To my luck they said that would be fine.
> 
> When I had the verification done by this company the turn around was only 3 days and I think it was only $70 and now here I am in Dubai
> 
> Never hurts to ask!


Infamous- 

Do you have the information for this company you used?

I am really surprised how slow this process is going- I was told the State Department Attestation section only works Monday-Thursday 8am-11am.... Hmmmm I wonder why they have a huge backlog!


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

CVDS said:


> Infamous-
> 
> Do you have the information for this company you used?
> 
> I am really surprised how slow this process is going- I was told the State Department Attestation section only works Monday-Thursday 8am-11am.... Hmmmm I wonder why they have a huge backlog!


Yep! Foreign Credential Services of America. FCSA - Home

Make sure you're employer will accept it first... Hope this helps you out.


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. Its comforting to know others are going through the same - even if across the pond! I'll let everyone know how I get on!

If anyone hears anything about progress etc at UAE embassy London please do let me know

Thank you!

smcg


----------



## LG21 (Jul 7, 2011)

CVDS said:


> Oh Good Luck- It is the Same mess going on here in the US- I have been waiting on my degrees attestation since June 1st!!! they promised me a 28 day turn around but now they are say 7-12 weeks for attestation!
> 
> It has been a huge pain for me as I'm supposed to travel to Dubai August 22


The embassy in the US has been backed up since April. Originally, the process was supposed to take 3 weeks but it took me 8+ weeks to get my credentials legalized. You just have to be patient. Can your employer wait or do you have to have the documents upon arrival?


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

I'm heading to the Embassy in London this week - may regret leaving it so late but it seemed a straightforward process. Will post an update when I've been. 

FCO in Milton Keynes turned things round very quickly.


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

Deefor said:


> I'm heading to the Embassy in London this week - may regret leaving it so late but it seemed a straightforward process. Will post an update when I've been.
> 
> FCO in Milton Keynes turned things round very quickly.


Yea - we were hoping for something a bit more straightforward too. Fingers crossed it goes well for you. Let me know how you get on. Goodluck!! 

Goodluck to you guys in the US too. What a drama!


----------



## Moiinuae (Jul 30, 2011)

LG21 said:


> The embassy in the US has been backed up since April. Originally, the process was supposed to take 3 weeks but it took me 8+ weeks to get my credentials legalized. You just have to be patient. Can your employer wait or do you have to have the documents upon arrival?


LG2 - this is sobering news - we have just started the process and we need to be there Sept! It's "only" for a consulting gig so not sure if workaround.. 

do you know if driving our documents to the state dept would make a difference? We don't live too far away - 2-3 hrs..

And we've been worrying about the UAE embassy....


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Moiinuae said:


> LG2 - this is sobering news - we have just started the process and we need to be there Sept! It's "only" for a consulting gig so not sure if workaround..
> 
> do you know if driving our documents to the state dept would make a difference? We don't live too far away - 2-3 hrs..
> 
> And we've been worrying about the UAE embassy....



Driving your documents would make all the difference- They can do them on a walk in basis-
But you need to be there VERY EARLY! If I do not have my documents by this Friday I am driving from NC to DC to handle it- Believe it or not the UAE Embassy assures me a 3 day turn around which is way better than the State Dept!


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Moiinuae said:


> LG2 - this is sobering news - we have just started the process and we need to be there Sept! It's "only" for a consulting gig so not sure if workaround..
> 
> do you know if driving our documents to the state dept would make a difference? We don't live too far away - 2-3 hrs..
> 
> And we've been worrying about the UAE embassy....


I used ASAP document services. The handle everything and get it done in about 1 week. Definitely the easiest way.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

PVD04 said:


> I used ASAP document services. The handle everything and get it done in about 1 week. Definitely the easiest way.


ASAP Document Services? Were they very expensive?


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

CVDS said:


> ASAP Document Services? Were they very expensive?


You can call them for a quote. I used them a year ago, so I don't remember the total amount. I remember it being reasonable for the service provided.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

PVD04 said:


> You can call them for a quote. I used them a year ago, so I don't remember the total amount. I remember it being reasonable for the service provided.


Just Googled them! I may try them if I need something done when I get to Dubai- I think my only choice right now to get everything in time is to drive the 9 hours to DC. At least to get my documents in time for my departure.


----------



## Moiinuae (Jul 30, 2011)

Great, thanks, I will contact them.

For your documents, did you need the university transcripts or the diplomas?

Thanks


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Moiinuae said:


> Great, thanks, I will contact them.
> 
> For your documents, did you need the university transcripts or the diplomas?
> 
> Thanks



Ask your employer- Mine needs degrees & transcripts.


----------



## Moiinuae (Jul 30, 2011)

CVDS said:


> Ask your employer- Mine needs degrees & transcripts.


ok thanks to be safe we'll do both.


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

does anyone have the link for the u uae embassy for geting my certificates attested

thanks


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

slimtrader said:


> does anyone have the link for the u uae embassy for geting my certificates attested
> 
> thanks



FAQs: Legalization of Documents | UAE Embassy in Washington, DC


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

slimtrader said:


> does anyone have the link for the u uae embassy for geting my certificates attested
> 
> thanks



I'm sorry the link I gave you is the UAE embassy in USA... I'm not sure about the Embassy in UK


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

its just that the only page i could find on the uk uae embassy legalisation page says documents are £400 each to be attested...i assume im looking at the wrong page :O


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

slimtrader said:


> its just that the only page i could find on the uk uae embassy legalisation page says documents are £400 each to be attested...i assume im looking at the wrong page :O


No its probably right- Its expensive here too- Is there a phone number you can call?


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

CVDS said:


> No its probably right- Its expensive here too- Is there a phone number you can call?


Hi

I believe it depends on the type of document. We are being charged £20 per document for degrees and marraige certificate. Same day service (which no longer exists) would have charged an extra £10 per document on top of that.

Hope that helps

smcg


----------



## Fernwood (Jul 26, 2011)

Folks,
Do the organisations you are going to work for doesn't do all of that for you?


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Fernwood said:


> Folks,
> Do the organisations you are going to work for doesn't do all of that for you?


My school organizes my visa but I am responsible for providing my documents attested for my visa-


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

CVDS said:


> My school organizes my visa but I am responsible for providing my documents attested for my visa-


given the number of times this comes up this seems normal. certainly I was in the same boat. I needed to provide all certificates in legal format (which means attested) and then my employer did the forms paid the fees and sent passports in at appropriate times. if others get a different level of service I have one thing to say......lucky $#@%!&#


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

slimtrader said:


> its just that the only page i could find on the uk uae embassy legalisation page says documents are £400 each to be attested...i assume im looking at the wrong page :O


Company documents are £400. Personal docs are £20.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Dropped my certificates off this morning. Will be ready Friday at the earliest but probably Monday. I think someone in front of me left an envelope with lots of stamps which I hadn't thought of. Also worth noting they only take cash.


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

Deefor said:


> Dropped my certificates off this morning. Will be ready Friday at the earliest but probably Monday. I think someone in front of me left an envelope with lots of stamps which I hadn't thought of. Also worth noting they only take cash.


thats useful info! was that at UAE Embassy London?

smcg


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Yes - sunny London. If you go down it was very warm in the waiting room. Guess I will need to get used to long waits in warm offices....


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

how long was the wait and do you need to make an appointment ,did you just turn up with the certificates?


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

slimtrader said:


> how long was the wait and do you need to make an appointment ,did you just turn up with the certificates?


No appointments necessary that I am aware of. We just went down, handed over the documents, paid up and thats it. We have opted to go down and pick them up when ready to help save on time that would have otherwise been taken up on the documents being posted back to us - but im sure if you leave a self addressed then they will send it back to you

We were told its a two week wait but to hear that there is likely to be some progress at the end of the week is great news!

smcg


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

CVDS said:


> Driving your documents would make all the difference- They can do them on a walk in basis-
> But you need to be there VERY EARLY! If I do not have my documents by this Friday I am driving from NC to DC to handle it- Believe it or not the UAE Embassy assures me a 3 day turn around which is way better than the State Dept!


Don't know what your time frame is but I used Auth Experts based on recommendations on this forum. It was super easy and they got it to me in exactly 10 days as promised. It cost $250 but considering the fact that I was in Haiti at the time and they did everything with me through online correspondence, it was worth every penny!


----------



## Moiinuae (Jul 30, 2011)

Genuinegrrl said:


> Don't know what your time frame is but I used Auth Experts based on recommendations on this forum. It was super easy and they got it to me in exactly 10 days as promised. It cost $250 but considering the fact that I was in Haiti at the time and they did everything with me through online correspondence, it was worth every penny!


Hi -- do you have an official name (or google name) for Auth Experts? I looked them up, but googles is asking me if I want Auto Experts 

thanks


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

does anyone know if the uae embassy in london is open on a friday
thanks


----------



## Genuinegrrl (Jul 2, 2011)

Moiinuae said:


> Hi -- do you have an official name (or google name) for Auth Experts? I looked them up, but googles is asking me if I want Auto Experts
> 
> thanks


Here you go Authxperts: Apostille and Embassy Legalization Service


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Authexperts charged me 150 per document for us secretary of state and uae embassy attestations, and they did it in 10 days. I would definitely recommend them.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

slimtrader said:


> does anyone know if the uae embassy in london is open on a friday
> thanks



Monday – Friday: 09:30 to 12:30
14:00 to15:00 (Document Collection)

UAE Embassy London


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Moiinuae (Jul 30, 2011)

Thank you !!


----------



## smcg (Jul 31, 2011)

For those in the UK - the UAE Embassy re-started attesting documents today and are currently working through the backlog. 

smcg


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Usually 4-5 days but it is Ramadan now so the Embassy will be working shorter days for the next 4 weeks. That mat be why they are telling you it may take longer. Have you sent you documents to FCO at Milton Keynes yet? If not then enclose a stamped addressed envelope and the UAE Embassy fee and the FCO will forward it onto the UAE Embassy for you.Saves a couple of days. The UAE Embassy will also post the docs back to you, there is no need to collect them yourself.


Can you request UAE embassy to return your documents back to you via a courier ie Fedex? I know you can with FCO in milton keynes. 
Just affraid of docs getting lost in post!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Tropic said:


> Can you request UAE embassy to return your documents back to you via a courier ie Fedex? I know you can with FCO in milton keynes.
> Just affraid of docs getting lost in post!


No idea, call them and ask.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

Just spoken to the UAE Embassy and they have started doing the same day delivery again. Apparently they were short staff last couple of weeks


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

I collected mine this afternoon but guessed there were people who had dropped them off this morning.


----------

